# Landa pressure washer



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a Landa pressure washer with low/no water pressure.Can someone out there help me on this problem.All I get is a steady stream of water when trigger is pressed.The model number is zg 2-15421.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The model number would help to know what type of pump you have.If the unit was stored in freezing temperatures without anti freeze in the pump,the pump may be bad.If the pump was not frozen,the unloader valve on the pump may have to be disassembled,cleaned and lubricated.There is usually a piston with an o-ring,a spring and a check ball inside that need lubrication.Another thing is the spray tip.If your using a black one(40 degree),that is for applying soap and will not develop pressure.Hope this helps.

Here is some additional info-

http://www.cmcpwe.com/pwoman.html


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

The model number on the landa presure washer iszg2-115421,with a b&s 3.5 model 9 hh engine.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

rickyjoseph70 said:


> The model number on the landa presure washer iszg2-115421,with a b&s 3.5 model 9 hh engine.


Here is another link to trouble shooting the problem.It still sounds like the unloader(pressure adjuster) is not working.

http://www.the-power-washer-advisor.com/pressure-washer-pump-trouble-shooting.html


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Is there a way to adjust the pressure on that model?If so how.I am fairly new at this repair stuff,but am eager to learn.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if your unit has adjustable pressure or not.Most pumps will have a ribbed plastic knob on the unloader that increases or decreases pressure.If yours has the knob,try unscrewing it all the way out and then all the way back in to try and free the piston inside.Here is a diagram of my Karcher pump unloader that I have to disassemble and lubricate each spring before use or I have no pressure at the the spray tip.Yours will be different,but the same principle.

http://www.wmpcs.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=14


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

The nozzle on my pressure washer slides forward and back. Forward is a low pressure setting that even with the engine on is very little different from engine off with the hose on.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The low pressure setting is used to draw soap from a container and apply it at low pressure.Does your pump have higher pressure in the other position that will not draw soap?Sometimes those adjustable tips get clogged with dirt/rust and you have to clean the small orifice inside it with a thin wire or paper clip.


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess I should have been more verbose. 

In another thread I was all ready to tear into my pump because when you started it up and hit the trigger a low pressure stream of water came out. About the same as if the engine was not running. Some how the nozzle had been pulled forward to the low pressure setting, something I never use, over the winter.

I wanted to make sure the original poster checked this also. (I found this thread doing a search)

I think that the low pressure is for extracting soap but it seems to suck it in no matter what and I rarely use it.


----------



## freemurray (Apr 6, 2021)

I have a landa diesel heated pressure washer SGP-302214S its a subaru engine with diesel heater. As of now everything works but when you turn the heat on it will get the water hot and after a few minutes the breaker on the machine will trip. I cannot get anyone to help including landa's tech support because they are a dealer only tech support. I am sure its something simple as this machine does not have a lot of hours on it. Thanks in advance


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The heater is of same design as a furnace, just runs on 12v instead (on the ones I've seen). If you talk nice to a Landa dealer, they may send you an owner's manual PDF which has a schematic in it.
I've repaired these, but never had a breaker blowing problem - only loss of heat or no heat. There are only 2 items that draw current to any degree, the blower motor and the transformer. I'd start by taking the transformer cover off to see if there's any oil buildup in there causing a short.

BTW Landa is owned by Karcher, who pretty much owns a lot of the brands out there.


----------



## freemurray (Apr 6, 2021)

paulr44 said:


> The heater is of same design as a furnace, just runs on 12v instead (on the ones I've seen). If you talk nice to a Landa dealer, they may send you an owner's manual PDF which has a schematic in it.
> I've repaired these, but never had a breaker blowing problem - only loss of heat or no heat. There are only 2 items that draw current to any degree, the blower motor and the transformer. I'd start by taking the transformer cover off to see if there's any oil buildup in there causing a short.
> 
> BTW Landa is owned by Karcher, who pretty much owns a lot of the brands out there.


thanks for the reply. I actually have the schematic on it already. I had to replace the rectifier a while back b/c it wasn't making 12 volts to turn the burner on. If you call Karchers customer service line they will tell you its for dealers only and that you have to call elsewhere. I did remove the cover from the blower motor and it is wet in there. Also the little piece that looks like an old school cigarette lighter had some rust covering over it. -Can you see the photos attached?


----------



## freemurray (Apr 6, 2021)

According to the schematics thats a flame sensor. It has 2 yellow wires going to it. Now my machine does not have a thermostat but is similar to this schematic attached from a shark unit.


----------



## freemurray (Apr 6, 2021)

High Limit Hot Water Thermostat:
For safety, each machine is equipped with a high limit
con trol switch. In the event that the temperature of the
water should exceed its operating temperature, the high
limit con trol will turn the burner off until the water cools.

I am wondering if this is happening?? This is out the owners manual. It does look like there is fire coming out of the burner area like its possible its getting 2 hot. Im spittballing here.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

freemurray said:


> High Limit Hot Water Thermostat:
> For safety, each machine is equipped with a high limit
> con trol switch. In the event that the temperature of the
> water should exceed its operating temperature, the high
> ...


Ok, now you're saying something different. Is it the breaker is blowing, or is it just that the fire is quitting? Yes, that's a flame sensor, even gas clothes dryers and Reddy heaters have one.
The flame should turn off automatically when the gun is released (not spraying). There's a pressure sensor that controls that. If the flame continues to burn when you're not spraying, it could definitely overheat.
Worst part about working on these is you pretty much have to lay on the ground.


----------



## freemurray (Apr 6, 2021)

so it works like it should, press the handle for water spray and the burner works fine, off n on with the handle press/release. just trips the breaker after a few minutes of running


----------



## freemurray (Apr 6, 2021)

I have a forklift so if needed I just roll it on a pallet and lift it in the air. My problem is that nobody will help me troubleshoot on the phone. I am mechanically inclined and know how to work on electric and gas golf carts so I m not gonna let this PW beat me, lol


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The burner is made by Beckett. I contacted them about a problem once, they were most helpful. You could search for Beckett troubleshooting info. online.

The thermal protection shouldn't pop the breaker if it is over heating, just break the circuit. I had a pressure switch fail on one, wouldn't light at all.
I also had a thermostat go bad on one. That was a litter tougher, what I did was to use jumper wires to bypass safeties / thermostat etc. one at a time to eliminate them as a possibility.
I haven't seen a breaker problem, either had fire go out or not light off at all.

If you are or work for an authorized dealer of any kind, I find if you call tech support of companies you don't deal with, explain yourself and kindly ask if they'd answer a question or two I often get help. It may take a few calls or long waits in a queue, sometimes I just give up and look elsewhere for answers or start over keeping the basics in mind.


----------

